# How does your poodle sleep?



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Cooper has some great sleeping positions. Let's see how your poodles make themselves comfy 😀


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie is usually on top of me.


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> Winnie is usually on top of me.
> View attachment 478796


Winnie is adorable 😍 and she certainly looks comfy


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Current situation: exhausted from puppy kindergarten but still trying to keep an eye on me. 








Yesterday at my parents’ house (where she was so good! Seriously! Why is she so well behaved away from home?!!)








Her typical position when she doesn’t think I’m going to be leaving her/when she’s asleep in her crate:


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Bobby loves his corner on the couch. He is either here or partly laying half way under the couch until we go to bed and then he sleeps at the end of our bed.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Wherever he can fit.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy likes to sleep with some of my clothing if he can.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Sole0102 said:


> Cooper has some great sleeping positions. Let's see how your poodles make themselves comfy 😀


Poppy loves the on her back 'not a care in the world' position. She also like a pillow for her head, or conversley hanging her head off the edge of the chair/ sofa.


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

Anywhere but the soft bed I bought him. He will play with toys on the various dog beds we have, but for sleeping, he wants to be on the tile or maybe a blanket.


----------



## that_poodle_noodle (Jul 24, 2020)

Noodle earlier this afternoon - not sure what’s going on with the back feet but she seemed comfy! 😂


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

We call Piper the “liquid dog”. Evidence attached.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Jstanfill (Oct 22, 2020)

Sole0102 said:


> Cooper has some great sleeping positions. Let's see how your poodles make themselves comfy 😀


My cavapoo will lay out in her crate by 830 at night and don’t hear her until next day around 8ish .


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Poodles are the cutest, funniest sleeping of any dog! Here’s aolder ones of Beau.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Figured i would revisit this thread, because i just had to share Limerick's newest favorite napping position. We had a very busy day, and pushed through his usual nap time, so he just crawled onto my lap and conked right out. He has since woken up and is now playing with Dublin.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe lays stretched out on her back all the time. I’m trying to figure out how to fit the 48” crate in our room because she sleeps on her back like Superman and bangs her feet against the 42” all night long.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy's normal evening bed is here at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Starla said:


> View attachment 480083
> 
> Phoebe lays stretched out on her back all the time. I’m trying to figure out how to fit the 48” crate in our room because she sleeps on her back like Superman and bangs her feet against the 42” all night long.


Ohhhh so relatable. Peggy’s 48” crate is positioned in front of a closet.  But it’s worth it as she _loves_ going in there.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Rusty likes a good old relax


----------

